# British police ifficers in Mallorca



## PeriodistaGal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
First post on the site. Does anyone know if there are former British police officers working with the Spanish force in Mallorca? Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi
> First post on the site. Does anyone know if there are former British police officers working with the Spanish force in Mallorca? Cheers


highly unlikely

I believe I'm correct in saying that you have to be a Spanish National to join the police force in Spain


----------



## PeriodistaGal (Aug 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> highly unlikely
> 
> I believe I'm correct in saying that you have to be a Spanish National to join the police force in Spain


Hi Xabiachica. Thanks very much for the rapid reply. Cheers, Di.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi Xabiachica. Thanks very much for the rapid reply. Cheers, Di.


I just checked - here are the requirements for joining the Cuerpo Nacional de Policía (National Police)

top of the list is to be Spanish

http://www.policia.es/oposiciones/requisitos.html


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi
> First post on the site. Does anyone know if there are former British police officers working with the Spanish force in Mallorca? Cheers


Interesting question, why do you ask ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Interesting question, why do you ask ?


ooh I think the clue is in her username


----------



## PeriodistaGal (Aug 7, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> ooh I think the clue is in her username


I was thinking; I've seen Brits in the medical profession, media and aviation in Spain for example but didn't know any police officers, not that I encounter police very often, luckily.
We were at an international school recently opposite the police station in Palma and the thought struck me.
I went onto the forum hoping for an answer and hey presto. So thanks to you both.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

It's usually down to citizenship, many UK cops have taken US citizenship and joined one of their forces. I believe that Commonwealth citizens are allowed to join forces in other Commonwealth countries, due to their respective loyalties lying with the British Crown. I'm sure that Spain would take any Spanish citizen that passed the criteria for entry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> It's usually down to citizenship, many UK cops have taken US citizenship and joined one of their forces. I believe that Commonwealth citizens are allowed to join forces in other Commonwealth countries, due to their respective loyalties lying with the British Crown. I'm sure that Spain would take any Spanish citizen that passed the criteria for entry.


Citizenship/nationality is the first criteria


then they have to sit/pass the _oposiciones..........._- so total fluency in Spanish would obviously be a requirement

I'm sure there might be _some _former British police officers who might be - but what are the odds of them serving on Mallorca?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

PeriodistaGal said:


> Hi
> First post on the site. Does anyone know if there are former British police officers working with the Spanish force in Mallorca? Cheers


Most of them have just retired there!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Aron said:


> Most of them have just retired there!


Prior to EU entry they were most probably on the run there.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why would a English/Welsh or Scottish police officer want to work in Mallorca, when he/she can get far better conditions and remunerations in South Australia.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> Prior to EU entry they were most probably on the run there.


I find that offensive. Many of my friends are retired policemen including my next door neighbour and the guy I walk with everyday!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Aron said:


> I find that offensive. Many of my friends are retired policemen including my next door neighbour and the guy I walk with everyday!


So why are you offended, can't they be offended for themselves?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> So why are you offended, can't they be offended for themselves?


I'm offended because my family have lived in Spain for 40 years. Everyone always says, yeah, on the run I.ll bet.well, eventually it just becomes an old boring joke.

If my comments offend you, then at least I will apologise!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Aron said:


> I'm offended because my family have lived in Spain for 40 years. Everyone always says, yeah, on the run I.ll bet.well, eventually it just becomes an old boring joke.
> 
> If my comments offend you, then at least I will apologise!


Not offended at all, have a nice day.


----------

